# business as usual



## pax (Nov 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

μήπως κάποιος ξέρει πώς θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί το business as usual;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2009)

Προσωπικά δεν θα τολμούσα να προτείνω απόδοση χωρίς να έχω μπροστά μου ολόκληρη τη φράση...


----------



## pax (Nov 12, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, συγνώμη για την παράλειψη. Μιλάει για την έξοδο από την οικονομική κρίση και λέει:

Will the restoration of the financial system be based once again on a logic of unequal growth, perhaps with large aid programmes for poor sections of the world population, but without challenging the main philosophy of the world’s economic organisation? Will it serve to finance wars for the control of scarce natural resources and energy supplies? In other words will it mean “business as usual”?


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2009)

Σου κάνει το «μια από τα ίδια»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2009)

Και άλλες δύο εναλλακτικές (ανάλογα και με το συνολικό ύφος του κειμένου σου και την οπτική γωνία του συγγραφέα):

«Τι είχες Γιάννη...» και «Συνεχίστε απτόητοι...»


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Τι είχες Γιάννη...»


Και «Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός...», για να παραμείνουμε στις παροιμίες με ονόματα. :)

Το θέμα είναι ότι καμία πιθανή απόδοση δεν κρατάει την κυριολεκτική διάσταση που έχει εδώ η πρωτότυπη φράση, δηλαδή τις μπίζνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2009)

Συνεχίστε απτόητοι τις μπίζνες σας; :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2009)

Αν πάντως θελεις κάπως πιο επίσημο ύφος μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την "πεπατημένη" που έχει αρνητική χροιά θαρρώ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Τα συγκεντρώνω και επαυξάνω:
*
μια από τα ίδια
τι ’χες, Γιάννη, τι ’χα πάντα
τα ίδια, Παντελάκη μου, τα ίδια, Παντελή μου
άλλαξε ο Μανολιός κι έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς

θα επαναληφθεί το ίδιο σενάριο
θα ακολουθήσουμε την πεπατημένη*


----------



## pax (Nov 14, 2009)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω!


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα, απλώς να παρατηρήσω ότι πάρα πολλές φορές, η συγκεκριμένη φράση παραμένει αμετάφραστη, ιδιαίτερα σε στήλες οικονομικού Τύπου, για κάποιον λόγο η σύνταξη θεωρεί ότι η σημασία της είναι ( ; ) δεδομένη.

Π.χ. Η επιστροφή του δόγματος «business as usual» (Αυγή), αλλά και γενικότερα, μια έρευνα στο google με την φράση σε συνδυασμό με κάποιον ελληνικό οικονομικό όρο (π.χ. οικονομία, χρήμα κτλ) βγάζει πάρα πολλά αποτελέσματα. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις όμως, η φράση ακολουθείται πάντα από μια κάποια απόδοση σε παρένθεση, ή ακόμα και ολόκληρη επεξήγηση. 

Φιλικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Η εξήγηση γι' αυτό είναι ότι ο αγγλικός όρος είναι αρκετά γνωστός (και χρήσιμος), ενώ στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε κάποιον αντίστοιχο· δεν μπορούμε να πούμε «δουλειές ως συνήθως», οπότε, τίγκα στη γλωσσομάθεια, λέμε «business as usual».


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 23, 2012)

Έψαχνα για ιδέες σχετικά με το "business as usual" και βρήκα αυτό το παλιότερο νήμα. 

Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν (ανάλογα με την περίπτωση) και πράγματι, αν το κοινό θα το καταλάβει, το να παραμείνει στα αγγλικά είναι το καλύτερο. 

Σε ό,τι έχει ειπωθεί προσθέτω τα:

"συνεχίζουν (τη δουλειά τους) σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα"
"συνεχίζουν κανονικά σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα"
"ίδια γεύση"

Το πρώτο είναι μακρινάρι και ιδίως για υπότιτλους ... ξέχνα το. 
Αλλά όταν υπάρχει χώρος θα μπορούσε (ή κάποια παραλλαγή του) να εξυπηρετήσει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## cougr (Sep 23, 2012)

Επίσης: 

_συνεχίζουν με το ίδιο βιολί
συνεχίζουν με τους/στους ίδιους ρυθμούς 
διατήρηση της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης /διατηρείται η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση_


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Και για το παράδειγμα του ODE:
Apart from being under new management, it’s business as usual in the department.
...δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και για το παράδειγμα του ODE:
> Apart from being under new management, it’s business as usual in the department.
> ...δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα...


Το «δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα» μπορεί κάλλιστα να αποτελεί αρνητικά φορτισμένο σχόλιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αφού μιλάμε γι' αλλαγή διεύθυνσης), ενώ το «business as usual» θα μπορούσε απλώς να σημαίνει ότι το τμήμα έχει μείνει ανεπηρέαστο και συνεχίζει κανονικά (δηλ. να αποτελεί θετικά φορτισμένο σχόλιο).


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

_Είναι_ θετικά φορτισμένο. Δεν έδωσα τον ορισμό του ODE:

 *business as usual*
an ongoing and unchanging state of affairs despite difficulties or disturbances

Θεώρησα ότι το «δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα» ήταν πιο ουδέτερο απ' όσα είχαμε δώσει ως τώρα. Κάθε βελτίωση, ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Είναι_ θετικά φορτισμένο. Δεν έδωσα τον ορισμό του ODE:
> 
> *business as usual*
> an ongoing and unchanging state of affairs despite difficulties or disturbances


Είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ θετικά φορτισμένο; *Όχι, βέβαια!* (Ό,τι και να λέει το ODE.)
Άλλωστε, 74.400 γκουγκλιές για "business as usual unfortunately" OR "unfortunately business as usual" beg to differ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Στο ODE είναι θετικά φορτισμένο. Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να ακυρώσουμε τα περισσότερα απ' όσα έχουμε πει.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο ODE είναι θετικά φορτισμένο. Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να ακυρώσουμε τα περισσότερα απ' όσα έχουμε πει.



Το έχω συναντήσει και θετικά και αρνητικά φορτισμένο. Για παράδειγμα στο κείμενο ενός ντοκιμαντέρ στο οποίο δουλεύω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πάρα πολύ αρνητικά φορτισμένο. 

Αν, για παράδειγμα, λέγαμε πως
"οι πολιτικοί μας, βλέποντας ότι έτσι όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα οδηγούμαστε σε οικονομικό όλεθρο και θα έπρεπε να ενημερώσουν τον Ελληνικό λαό και να λάβουν μέτρα όσο υπήρχε ακόμα καιρός για να αποφύγει η Ελλάδα την εξάρτιση των δανείων... αλλά αυτοί "business as usual". Συνέχιζαν το φαγοπότι και τα μικροκομματικά παιχνιδάκια."

Εδώ θα το μετάφραζα όπως πρότεινα κα παραπάνω: "αυτοί συνέχιζαν (τη δουλειά τους) σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα". (ή ανάλογα με το ύφος θα χρησιμοποιούσα κάποιο απ' αυτά που προτάθηκαν πιο πάνω, όπως "τα ίδια παντελάκι μου... " κ.λπ.)


----------

